# beginners



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

hey there guys and girls im new to muscle chat


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome along, sharing knowledge, helping others and the odd giggle is the order of the day.

Do you call you Miss, Mrs or Ms?

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome dude.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

ms , i go to the gym a few times a week to tone up .i wanted a few ideas


----------



## Gregery (May 12, 2006)

hi ms

this looks like a great site


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

hi there ive been reading sum intresting things , getting some new ideas .


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome :wink:


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey and welcome


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome


----------

